# Nochmal zur Userverwaltung



## Pardon_Me (18. Februar 2004)

hallo,

ich bin ein totaler Netzwerk-Anfänger, dementsprechend meine Fragen:
1) Wie speichert man die Profile am Server ab (bzw. nur am Server), so dass die Usereinstellungen bei jeder Workstation für die jeweiligen User gleich sind?
2) Wie kann man bewerkstelligen, dass User ihr Profil nicht ändern können?

Ich hab mich schon im Active Directory für User umgeschaut, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Tut mir leid, wenn die Fragen idiotisch sind, bin aber wie gesagt totaler Netzwerk-Anfänger.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo. 

Google ist dein Freund, ich habe diese Antwort selbst im Google gefunden:

Im Ordner \\server\profile\user befinden sich der Desktop, das Startmenü, Favoriten, ... und die Datei ntuser.dat. Sie enthält die benutzerspezifischen Einstellungen. Im Kontextmenü dieser Datei (rechte Maustaste) befindet sich der Eintrag UMBENENNEN. Die Datei erhält den neuen Namen ntuser.man. Auf Grund dieser Änderung wird diesem Benutzer  ein verbindliches und unveränderbares Profil zugewiesen. (Quelle)

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Stauffenberg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Google ist dein Freund, ich habe diese Antwort selbst im Google gefunden:
> 
> ...



Die Seite ist echt cool, danke!

Ich hab bei Google nicht wirklich was gefunden...


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Bitte entschuldigt meine unendlich dummen Fragen, aber ich bin wie gesagt ein totaler Netzwerk-Anfänger.

Ich krieg das einfach nicht hin.
\\server\profile\user: diesen Ordner gibts hier nicht...warum?
Kann das was mit der Domäne zu tun haben?


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

Pardon_Me hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann das was mit der Domäne zu tun haben?



Also am Domain-Controller meine ich.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo

Die eckgien Klammern musst du weggeben und dann statt user, den Namen des Users eingeben dessen Profil gesperrt werden soll.

Gruß
Stauffenberg


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Stauffenberg _
> *Hallo
> 
> Die eckgien Klammern musst du weggeben und dann statt user, den Namen des Users eingeben dessen Profil gesperrt werden soll.
> ...



Jaja, das ist schon klar, ich meinte den Ordner _profile_ an sich gibt es gar nicht...(bzw. was genau bedeudet _//server_, was is das für ein Pfad?)


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

Das ist der UNC (Universal Naming Convention) Name der Freigabe. Diese setzt sich zusammen aus \\"Name des Servers"\Freigabe.

Ich hoffe du verstehst das nicht falsch, aber da du anscheinend die Installation eines domänenbasierten Netzwerks durchführen willst, solltest du dir eventuell Gedanken machen, ein Buch zu kaufen. Verglichen mit den Anschaffungskosten für eine Serverversion von Windows ist der Preis dafür relativ gering, der Nutzen jedoch ausserordentlich hoch.


----------



## Pardon_Me (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IRQ _
> *Das ist der UNC (Universal Naming Convention) Name der Freigabe. Diese setzt sich zusammen aus \\"Name des Servers"\Freigabe.
> 
> Ich hoffe du verstehst das nicht falsch, aber da du anscheinend die Installation eines domänenbasierten Netzwerks durchführen willst, solltest du dir eventuell Gedanken machen, ein Buch zu kaufen. Verglichen mit den Anschaffungskosten für eine Serverversion von Windows ist der Preis dafür relativ gering, der Nutzen jedoch ausserordentlich hoch. *



Nein, nein, das Netzwerk steht schon lange und funktioniert problemlos.
Ich bin jetzt nur gerade dabei mir Netzwerkkenntnisse anzueignen und hab halt das Netzwerk zum testen.


----------



## server (20. Februar 2004)

Welches Serverbetriebssystem hast du?
Solltest du nicht mit active directories arbeiten?

du als admin gehst auf deinem w2k rechner folgendermaßen vor:

Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - activedirectory benutzerverwaltung  (vorher alle Dateien einblenden unter Ordneroptionen einstellen) und dort sollten dann die Rechte eingestellt werden.


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

server hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welches Serverbetriebssystem hast du?
> Solltest du nicht mit active directories arbeiten?
> 
> du als admin gehst auf deinem w2k rechner folgendermaßen vor:
> ...



Jaja, das is schon klar, aber die eigntlichen Fragen waren:
1) Wo kann man einstellen, dass die Profile am Server gespeichert werden (z.B. dass Desktop auf jeder Workstation gleich ist, das ist jetzt nämlich nicht der fall, will ich aber einrichten)...
2) Wo kann man die Rechte setzen, ob ein User sein Profil ändern kann oder nicht?

Zu 1) hab ich noch keine Antowort bekommen
Zu 2) "Im Ordner \\server\profile\user befinden sich der Desktop, das Startmenü, Favoriten, ... und die Datei ntuser.dat....Diese umbenennen zu ntuser.man"
Da kamen allerdings neue Probleme auf: a) Versteh ich den Pfad nicht
                                                                             b) Finde ich die Datei nichtmal

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 

Entschuldigt bitte meine dummen Fragen, aber ich bin wie gesagt Netztwerk-Anfänger und mag mir das jetzt alles mal aneignen...

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## gothic ghost (23. Februar 2004)

Pardon_Me hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jaja, das is schon klar, aber die eigntlichen Fragen waren:
> 1) Wo kann man einstellen, dass die Profile am Server gespeichert werden (z.B. dass Desktop auf jeder Workstation gleich ist, das ist jetzt nämlich nicht der fall, will ich aber einrichten)...
> 2) Wo kann man die Rechte setzen, ob ein User sein Profil ändern kann oder nicht?
> 
> ...



zu 1. 
du mußt auf deinem Sever sogenannte "Servergespeicherte Benutzerprofile"
anlegen, in diesen Profilen kannst du alle deine Wünsche realisieren, macht man mit dem Snap-In "Active Directory-Benutzer und -Computer"
zu 2.
dann, wenn du die Profile einrichtest. 
zu ntuser.man
es ist eine vertsteckte Datei und wird automatisch erstellt. Du mußt also "alle
Dateien anzeigen" eingestellt haben.

Alles das dir hier zuerklären ist fast unmöglich.
Den obigen Buchtipp solltest du dir wirklich nochmal überdenken, ich benutze
das Microsoft Windows 2000 Sever von Microsoft Press und es hat 846 Seiten.
Leider etwas teuer (es gibt auch andere Bücher), aber du sparst Nerven und Zeit. 
weiterhin viel Spass


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

Ok, ich schau mir das mal an...

Das mit dem Buch klingt gut...

Vielen Dank!


----------

